# [2014] Thoughts on Aruba Renassiance



## jojo777 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm looking to send a friend to Aruba.  Any thoughts on the Aruba Renaissance.  I have never stayed in town.  Is there a Marina there?  Are the rooms ok? is there a pool at the resort or is it on the private island. Can you use the hotel pool etc?

Any help is appreciated.

Jo-Ann


----------



## jkrich (Dec 10, 2014)

We were at the Aruba Renaissance last week.  This was our first trip to Aruba.

We will post a review when we get back (currently in St Maarten), but can answer most of your questions  now.  

There are two buildings, the Marina Tower which is the hotel and the Ocean Suites, the timeshare building.  They are about 1-2 blocks apart with the Ocean Suites being on the ocean.  

You can use the hotel pool which has a lovely infinity pool, but Ocean Suites has two pools on the ocean side of the building.  They are not huge,but never seemed too full of people.  There were always chairs available,although not always shade available.  There is also a sand beach behind the pools.  It was artificially created, but is good sized and always had chairs available.

The private island has two beaches with nice ocean swimming areas,but no pool.  We had no problems finding seating available on the island. There are docks in the hotel and at the timeshare to catch the boat to the island.  Be aware that the timeshare and island both get airport noise.  We did not mind it,but if you are noise sensitive it could be an issue.

We had a 1 BR/1Bath unit of 500-600 Sq ft.  The BR is small with a small closet and minimal storage, but has a king sized  bed.  The bathroom has a walkin shower and double sinks.  Good storage.

The living area has a couch, one chair and a small dining table with two chairs.  All ok, but not terribly comfortable.  There is additional storage and closet space in this area.The kitchen area has two burners for cooking and two under counter refrigerators.  No dishwasher.  This is a small kitchen area so cooking would be tough.

There is  a balcony with two chairs and a table.

We did go out to the high rise hotel area one day and walked the entire length, about two miles.  I would guess there might be nicer units available at some of the timeshares there ,but we decided we liked the Renaissance because of the location intown (easy restaurant access) and the beaches at the high rise area were packed with people. We did not see the low rise area so can not comment on that.

There are TUG members who strongly prefer downtown, lowrise and the highrise areas so It is largely a matter of personal preference.

If you have more questions I would  be happy to try and answer them.

Also they are refurbishing units now.  When we were there they were working on one wing of the third floor.  We were in the other wing of the third floor and did not hear any construction noise, but it could be a potential issue.

Jerry Rich


----------



## classiclincoln (Dec 10, 2014)

We own there and love it.  You can see pictures and our review in the Marketplace.  The Ren is downtown, and as noted before, is away from all the congestion associated with the high rise area and is a small quiet resort.  It's walking distance to a ton of great restaurants and the downtown shopping area.  We go pretty much every spring break and have never had a problem getting loungers either at the pool or on the island.  All the rooms are alike, except for the 12 end units, which are slightly bigger.  Not sure if the jkrich was in one of the renovated rooms or not, but when we were there earlier this year we did see the new room and it was really nice (pix in the Marketplace).

So while we're biased, we think your friend will like it there.


----------



## Rob O (Apr 23, 2016)

Owned since 1998, actually own 5 weeks there 52-4. Great value. The private island and staff ate fabulous. There are at least 25 walkable restaurants from the suites. The sister hotel the Mari a Tower is adult only send sleeps 2 ( over 18).
Families of 4 should use the suites. You can rent a week there for around $900 and up.
In fact I sm son Admin of the Suites FB page that was started by my husband and I and run with 4 other owner Admins.


----------

